

Ask HN: Do you name Markdown files .md or .markdown? Why? - iamvery


======
lmm
.md in github because it's shorter. .markdown when using jekyll because it
doesn't recognise .md.

~~~
swanson
Jekyll can handle either (and some other obscure ones):
[https://github.com/mojombo/jekyll/blob/23ad7fa4bde350e24a5bd...](https://github.com/mojombo/jekyll/blob/23ad7fa4bde350e24a5bdbb7574d6027a0955fb7/lib/jekyll/configuration.rb#L39)

------
roybarberuk
.md for me, no idea why just saves keyboard taps i suppose :)

